# 2 yr. Anniversary



## rdbike (Sep 10, 2003)

I just flipped 10,000 miles on my KG461. In the last couple of years, I have tortured this frame to no end on pretty much a daily basis with no problems what so ever. I have raced around 36 crits, 8 rr's, t-boned the side of a car, countless pot holes, rail road tracks, tree branches, wood scraps and a couple run off the roads. Multiple seat post, cranks, cassettes, etc. and still running strong. I was thinking about selling this fall but could not find a reason to do so. Great bike.


----------



## chas (Aug 10, 2006)

Happy anniversary! :thumbsup:


----------



## smw (Mar 7, 2006)

Sweeeeet! Great testamonial for a great product.:thumbsup:


----------



## rdbike (Sep 10, 2003)

thanks. also, add to the above, a dead box turtle from team ride sat.


----------



## ETWN Stu (Feb 15, 2007)

It's the dead ones that you have to keep your eye on as they just pop out on you! well done on your persistence too

Stu


----------

